# Dive Charter Boat Y-Knot?



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

The Y-Knot? is a 28ft 11" Catamaran with twin 225 hrspwr engines. Full Cabin with enclosed head, hot and cold water showers, offering a full range of dive trips. Specializing in Lionfish Hunts, Spearfishing, Deep, Wreck, Night, Boat, Free Diving and my favorite, Underwater Photography, Underwater search & Recovery. We are a FULLTIME Dive boat..Call 225.247.4462 to book. Please visit us on FB or at our website at www.gulfcoastbluewateradventures.com


----------

